
Ask HN: Anyone Using Google Cloud Build in Production? - karma_daemon
The pricing seems pretty competitive, but having trouble finding reviews for people using it in production for larger ci pipelines. It also didn&#x27;t seem as configurable as some of the incumbents, like circle ci.
======
verdverm
We use it for a number of things, including production and building user
applications there. Costs are way below running just one Jenkins master node,
if there are any. Most months it costs zero.

You are right that it is less configurable out of the box. We've added a layer
on top to help.

